# Amp wiring needs



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm putting together a 2x12 combo and I'm wondering what I will need to wire it up. I've got the amp chassis, cabinet, and speakers... just gotta put 'em together. What type and gauge of speaker wire is recommended? I was initially planning to wire them to a 1/4" jack (female), but I suppose by wiring them to a male connector I could bypass the additional speaker cable. Which is preferred, and where can I buy the jack (is there a specific type for speakers) and wire?

TIA


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Assuming you have a 1/4" TRS speaker output jack on the back of the chassis, I would solder a 1/4" plug (usually a 90 degree plug is used/preferred) to 2 lengths of 12 or 14 gauge AWG stranded wire cut to a length of 4 -5 inches longer that it would appear is needed. This is probably a bit of overkill from a gauge standpoint...just my preference. I would then twist the wires together and decide if you want to attach them to the speaker terminals using the special slide on "clips" or just solder the wires to the terminals. If you decide to solder the wires to the terminals, put a cloth over the cone...just in case a blob of hot solder drops onto the cone. Also, don't take to long to solder the wires to the speaker terminals, as you don't want to unsolder the fine "spider" wires that go from the terminals to the speaker cone (you can also put a heat sink on the area where the spider wires attach to the terminal board0. If you choose to use crimp on terminals for the speaker end of the wires..you will need the proper crimping tool.

Wait to see what others suggest. I'm not a tech. Just someone who has done this before and is interested in electronics. 


Cheers

Dave


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Dave, this is a good start.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I forgot to mention where to look for the wire and plugs. 

You should have no problem finding this gauge of wire sold by the foot at most hardware stores. It might be sold as wire for extension cords, etc. with an outer insulation and a third green (ground) wire. You might find some sold in a paired wire (with outer insulation) without the green wire also. 

The plugs can usually be fiound at The Source. Might not be that easy to find the 90 degree ones anymore at The Source.

This place has the 90 degree plugs. Many places should have the straight plugs. 

Q-Components loudspeakers & audio products 

Let me know if you need more help/info.

cheers

Dave


----------

